# Alden Wrenches



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

A sweet open end ratcheting wrenches, these are nice when working with the finish compression nut at the angle stops. Even though you see metric size on the picture they come in SAE. SAE Sizes: 3/18", 7/16", 1/2", 9/16", 5/8", 11/16", 3/4", 13/16"

Anyone else use these wrenches yet?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a nice set of racheting proto flare nut wrench's. Those ones you have there look nice also!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a set of the sears ratchet box end wrenches. I have never seen the ones you have. who makes them?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have a set of the sears ratchet box end wrenches. I have never seen the ones you have. who makes them?


Did they discontinue those? I look at the sears store here we when go, but havent seen them in a few years. Love them though, nice tools to have.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Did they discontinue those? I look at the sears store here we when go, but havent seen them in a few years. Love them though, nice tools to have.


 Hey rockstar you might check the craftsman master tool cateloge.They have tools in there you can order but not buy in the store,I'm sure online also.
The ones I have are made by PROTO


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I have a set of the sears ratchet box end wrenches. I have never seen the ones you have. who makes them?



Do a google search alden wrenches.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Did they discontinue those? I look at the sears store here we when go, but havent seen them in a few years. Love them though, nice tools to have.


I don't think they discontinued them. my wife bought me a set last Christmas. She went down to sears and got them.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I've got the Craftsman ones, like them now, but they took a little getting used to. bloodied a knuckle or 2 before I got the Swing of them.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Every time I come here I end up buying something:laughing:

Found them on e-bay. Not too bad pricewise, either. $49.95 for 8 pc fractional set.

Our Sears store doesn't carry them.


----------

